# filter leaking



## jlm25 (Oct 15, 2015)

hey guys, for some reason my filter has been leaking where you connect the hose to for the pump. 500ml Whatman Zapcap Nylon 33/45mm fitting neck -0.45 micron | Med Lab Supply is a link to what i've been using. it won't hold pressure and eventually starts leaking all over. any suggestions on what is going on?


----------

